# Feeding puppy: What age to cut back food?



## brandy3392 (Nov 28, 2013)

Daisy is 17 weeks old and weighs about 2.9 pounds. She is eating 50 grams (a little over 3/8 cup) of Acana Grasslands daily and seems to be doing well on that.

I've heard a lot of people say that a puppy should naturally start eating less as they begin to reach adulthood. But Daisy is a total chow hound and I don't think she will ever eat less by choice. So I'm wondering at what age do you normally start cutting back their food?


----------



## brandy3392 (Nov 28, 2013)

-- Bump --


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I looked on the Acana website for you, and it does say that Acana Grasslands is a food for "all life stages," but it doesn't give a specific amount to feed a puppy. As long as a food says for "all life stages" it's acceptable for puppies, but they do require a different amount than adult dogs for at least 10 months to 1 year. Are you feeding Grasslands because you also have an adult dog on that food? Acana has a puppy food. Did you try that? IMO that would be a better choice since if you can get it, and your puppy would eat it it is specifically for puppies.

Also, I wouldn't worry about your puppy's weight at this point. Adequate nutrition for proper growth is far more important, and you can't tell what the ultimate weight is going to be right now.


----------



## brandy3392 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm feeding Acana Grasslands instead of Acana Puppy because I wanted to feed a grain-free, chicken-free food. My adult chihuahua has sensitivities to grain and chicken and will be switching over to Grasslands as soon as we finish her current bag of food. Since others have successfully fed Grasslands to their puppies, I figured I might as well just put both dogs on the same food.

I'm just not sure how long to feed Daisy the higher puppy amount. I weigh her weekly, so I guess I will keep feeding the current amount and make sure she is gaining a couple ounces each week. I'm assuming she will need a higher amount of food for at least a couple more months. After that, if she starts looking a little pudgy I might consider cutting her food back.


----------

